#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος μνημείων με προγράμματα φέρουσας τοιχοποιϊας

## Barracuda

> Για την ακρίβεια ούτε και ο Ευρωκώδικας 6 είναι για έλεγχο υπάρχοντος. Τα όρια που έχει (αντοχές κτλ) είναι για νεόδμητα, αλλά ελλείψει άλλων εργαλείων...


Εχει κανεις εμπειρια για το εαν ο ελεγχος υπαρχοντος ειναι νομιμος με τετοιου ειδους λογισμικα?
Ειναι στην ευχερεια της καθε υπηρεσιας να δεχτει κατι τετοιο η απλα απαγορευεται?

edit: O ΚΑΝΕΠΕ δε εχει ακομα υποχρεωτικη εφαρμογη, σωστα?

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. δεν έχει ισχύ νόμου ακόμα αφού δεν υπάρχει καν το τελικό κείμενό του.

Κανένας δεν σε απαγορεύει να κάνεις τον έλεγχο με τις διατάξεις του Ευρωκώδικα 6 και του ΕΑΚ. 

Για τον αντισεισμικό υπολογισμό έχει εφαρμογή και εδώ νομίζω το παράρτημα Ε του ΕΑΚ.

----------


## Barracuda

Οκ. Για τις ιδιοτητες λιθοσωματων, κονιαματων, μηχανικες ιδιοτητες τοιχοποιιας κτλ πιστευεις οτι πρεπει να προσκομιζονται εργαστηριακα στοιχεια η μια εκτιμηση του μελετητη ειναι επαρκης.

----------


## Barracuda

Γατα εισαι.
Λοιπον εχει να κανει με μελετες που κυκλοφορουν στην περιοχη μου και αφορουν σε αποκαταστασεις σοβαρων μνημειων και που γινονται απλα με το fedra. Φιλος μου που δουλευει σε καποια υπηρεσια με ειχε ρωτησει και τοτε αλλα και πριν λιγο καιρο τι να κανει με αυτες τις μελετες καθως ειναι συνηθως απαραδεκτες.

----------


## Barracuda

Ναι, για κατι τετοιο μιλαμε.

----------


## DirectionLess

Η εκτίμηση είναι αρκετή μπαρακούντα. Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο παραθυράκι που να σε υποχρεώνει για εργαστηριακά δεδομένα. Βέβαια, οι εκτιμήσεις να είναι βασισμένες κάπου, τύπου : αντοχή λιθοσώματος fbc = 50MPa, καθ' ότι τα περισσότερα κτίσματα που εντοπίζονται στην περιοχή είναι από σκληρό ασβεστόλιθο, ή fmc=1-1,5MPa καθ' ότι στα περισσότερα κτίσματα της περιοχής χρησιμοποιείται ασβεστοκονίαμα. Μετά, επικαλείσαι τύπους όπως του ευρωκώδικα, του Τάσιου - Χρονόπουλου κλπ και είσαι ο.κ. Απλά, να ξέρεις ότι είσαι ήδη πολύ "συντηρητικός" με αυτή τη μέθοδο (εξ' αρχής εννοώ).

Υ.Γ. Εν τω μεταξύ ρε παιδιά, πως διάολο έστησαν στο fedra Ι. Μονή ; Δεν είχε θολωτά στοιχεία, τόξα κλπ ;

----------


## DirectionLess

Κάτσε ρε, έκανε έλεγχο σε έναν μόνο πεσσό ... ;! Σε επίπεδο φορτίων διατομής να φανταστώ ;

----------


## Barracuda

Για τον θολο μπορω να σου πω, αυτος λυνεται με καμπυλο γραμμικο μελος και μεταφορα των φορτιων σε καποιο μερος πανω στο φορεα...Αυτο το ειδα σε προσφατη μελετη αξιας καμια 80.000

----------


## DirectionLess

Κάτσε ρε μαν, ελέγχους δεν έκανε ; κάμψη διάτμηση ; (διαξονική ή έστω μονοαξονική) σε αυτόν τον ένα ; Τουλάχιστον για να δείξει στο πολύ περίπου την όλη "πορεία" ελέγχου ;

Υ.Γ. για τον θόλο με τάσεις προφανώς (δεν έχει και πολλά να κάνεις σε τέτοιες γεωμετρίες). Μπορείς και στο etabs, sap2000 με στοιχεία τύπου ράμπας (ramp elements), δεν είναι δα και τόσο δύσκολο. Θέλει ζόρια όμως στην προσομοίωση (στήσιμο φορέα), εκεί σφίγγουν λίγο οι κώλοι (και το ζωνάρι συνάμα). Αλλά ξεφεύγεις από τον έλεγχο φορτίων διατομής, το πας με κριτήριο αστοχίας ή με σύγκριση τάσεων (κύριων κατά τη γνώμη μου).

----------


## DirectionLess

Ντροπή ! Αίσχος ! :-P

----------


## DirectionLess

Παναγιώτη, αν παρακολουθείς τα σεμινάρια περί μνημείων και κτιρίων από Φ.Τ. θα έχεις ήδη καταλάβει ότι αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται κάθε φορά απ' όλους (όχι μόνο από τον Συρμακέζη ως διδάσκοντα του Μεταπτυχιακού του Δομοστατικού Σχεδιασμού και της Προστασίας Μνημείων Β' Κατεύθυνσης, αλλά και από την Βιντζηλαίου, Τάσιο κλπ). Αυτό ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ πως ισχύει. Μας το έχουν πει πάμπολλες φορές στο μεταπτυχιακό της Προστασίας Μνημείων. Αν κάποιος ανοίξει και διαβάσει τον Ευρωκώδικα, θα καταλάβει (έστω και με ένα πρόχειρο διάβασμα, "διαγωνίως") ότι αναφέρεται ΜΟΝΟ σε νέες κατασκευές. Απλά, λόγω της έλλειψης νομοθετικού πλαισίου, προσπαθείς κάπου να "ακουμπήσεις" και να προσεγγίσεις με σχετική ακρίβεια το όλο θέμα του ελέγχου υφιστάμενης κατασκευής (π.χ. για το ασβεστοκονίαμα που ανέφερα παραπάνω, μίλησα για 1-1,5Mpa ακριβώς επειδή η ελάχιστη κατηγορία είναι Μ1-Μ2 στον ΕΚ6 / πάντα για νεόδμητα, Neubauten που λένε και οι φίλοι οι Γερμαναράδες). Κάτι πρέπει να προφασιστείς για να αποκτήσει ένα επιστημονικό υπόβαθρο η όλη μελέτη - ανάλυσή σου. Γι' αυτό μίλησα εναλλακτικά και για άλλους τύπους που χρησιμοποιούνται ΕΞΙΣΟΥ με αυτούς του Ευρωκώδικα. Αν κάποιος π.χ. θέλει να το ψάξει περισσότερο το θέμα, θα αντιμετωπίσει ιδιαίτερες δυσκολίες σε πολύ συγκεκριμένα κομμάτια :

π.χ. Χαρακτηριστική αντοχή (θλιπτική) τοιχοποιίας : Ο ΕΚ6 τη δίνει ως fkw = K x fbc^(0,65) x fmc^(0,25) (αλλού το 'χω δει και με συντελεστές 0,70 και 0,30 και άλλα πολλά). Αν προσπαθήσεις κάπου να ενσωματώσεις ποιότητα δόμησης, θα δεις ότι σε κανένα σημείο του τύπου δεν εμπλέκεται αυτή (το Κ αναφέρεται ΜΟΝΟ στην πλέξη των λιθοσωμάτων και στο πάχος των αρμών). Πως άραγε μπορεί κανείς να εντάξει υπολογισμό για αργολιθοδομή σε αυτόν τον τύπο ; Δεν γίνεται. Εναλλακτικά όμως, αν ψάξεις από τους τύπους Τάσιου - Χρονόπουλου, παλαιών DIN (αναφέρομαι μόνο στον υπολογισμό της αντοχής και όχι των επιτρεπομένων τάσεων που δεν είναι πια σε ισχύ), θα δεις ότι γίνεται. Επομένως, προσωπική άποψη : συνδυάζεις πολλά πράγματα μαζί, προκειμένου να καταλήξεις σε σχετικά αξιόπιστα αποτέλεσματα. Βέβαια, υπάρχει πάντα η εναλλακτική των πειραματικών δεδομένων, αλλά το θέμα είναι ποιος πληρώνει.

Αυτό είναι το όλο κόνσεπτ μέχρι στιγμής.

----------


## DirectionLess

Aυτό ακριβώς λέω Χρήστο, ό,τι δηλαδή δεν μπορείς να ορίσεις με κάποιο συντελεστή την ποιότητα δόμησης π.χ. της αργολιθοδομής (δηλαδή, δεν έχει ιδιαίτερη σχέση η ποιότητα επίβλεψης της κατασκευής με την ποιότητα δόμησης, καθώς το 1ο θεωρεί ότι η δόμηση είναι ισόδομη σε κάθε περίπτωση - τουλάχιστον αυτό καταλαβαίνω εγώ). Βέβαια, η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάποιοι προσθέτουν έναν συντελεστή απομείωσης (λ τον ονομάζουν) στον παραπάνω τύπο του ΕΚ6 για αυτού του είδους τις κατασκευές, αλλά για να είμαι και απόλυτα ειλικρινής, ούτε πως ορίζεται εξηγούν, ούτε πως προκύπτει, ούτε πως βαθμονομείται.


Υ.Γ. Αναφέρομαι σε αργολιθοδομή γιατί αυτή εντοπίζεται ως επί το πλείστον σε κτίσματα του Ελλαδικού χώρου. Όχι πως δεν υπάρχουν λαξευμένες, αλλά θεωρώ ότι όταν είσαι ιδιώτης μηχανικός, το πιο πιθανόν είναι να σου τύχει ένας έλεγχος επάρκειας απλού λαϊκού κτιρίου και όχι μνημείου (με την έννοια της αξίας του μνημείου κατά Alois Riegl). Ήδη δηλαδή, σου δένει τα χέρια εξ' αρχής για τέτοιες συνήθεις περιπτώσεις. Εκτός πια και αν είσαι τόσο τυχερός (υπάρχει και τέτοια πιθανότητα) όπου σου κάτσουν όλες οι προϋποθέσεις και μπορείς να εφαρμόσεις τον Ευρωκώδικα (εκεί τα παρατάς και παίζεις και ένα Τζόκερ).

Υ.Γ.2. Για περισσότερα σχετικά με τον τρόπο κατασκευής και επίβλεψης κατασκευής, βλέπε και κεφ. 5 του ΕΚ6. Επίσης, θα δεις ότι κάπου αναφέρει και συντελεστή μεταβλητότητας λιθοσωμάτος <25% (περιορισμός που τίθεται για τη χρήση των τύπων του Ευρωκώδικα).

Υ.Γ3. Αντιγράφοντας από το Ε.Κ.Ε. για του λόγου το αληθές :

 "H κατάταξη γίνεται ανάλογα με το βαθμό επίβλεψης της κατασκευής. Η διάκριση των
κατηγοριών δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα σαφής (βλέπε κεφ. 6.9 του EC6 και Παράρτημα H). Ο EC6
άφησε το θέμα στην ευχέρεια του Ε.Κ.Ε., το οποίο όμως δεν περιέλαβε σχετικές διατάξεις.
Άρα, το θέμα είναι προσωρινά ανοιχτό.
Μέχρι να θεσμοθετηθούν ανάλογες διατάξεις, είναι φρόνιμο να γίνεται κατάταξη στη
χειρότερη κατηγορία (Γ) δεδομένου ότι η κατασκευή νέων κτιρίων από άοπλη τοιχοποιία
γίνεται συνήθως σε δυσπρόσιτα σημεία της χώρας, με αμφισβητούμενη ποιότητα ελέγχου
της κατασκευής. ΚατΆ εξαίρεση θα μπορούσε να υιοθετηθεί η κατηγορία (Β), υπό την
προϋπόθεση όμως ότι θα εγκατασταθεί εργοδηγός επί τόπου του έργου και ότι
προβλέπεται η επίσκεψη του επιβλέποντος μηχανικού κατά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα."

*(Άλλα αντ' άλλα δηλαδή)*.

----------


## DirectionLess

Αναμεγειά σου, συμφωνούμε σε *όλα* λοιπόν !

----------

